# thinking of leaving phils



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Asawa and i are thinking of leaving philippines for our kids sake. I have better aspirations for my kids than to grow up poorly educated with lazy attitudes around them. As far as im concerned the world has enough lazy attitudes and liars


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Asawa and i are thinking of leaving philippines for our kids sake. I have better aspirations for my kids than to grow up poorly educated with lazy attitudes around them. As far as im concerned the world has enough lazy attitudes and liars


Good luck my fellow Expat. But please remember that be selective in schools where ever you go. Look at the education systems carefully. Some are questionable at best.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I can understand your concerns. There's a lot to be said for the culture in the Philippines but if you bring your kids up right it shoudn't matter where you do it. Our son has excelled in the UK educational system, the media here is often running it down, that's all very well if you haven't experienced how the other 2/3 live. Our son has alway done well at school and now attends a good university here in the UK, one of our equivalents to your ivy league. I really can't imagine him following us to the Philippines when we retire in a few years. I don't see that the Philippines will have anything to offer him.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> Asawa and i are thinking of leaving philippines for our kids sake. I have better aspirations for my kids than to grow up poorly educated with lazy attitudes around them. As far as im concerned the world has enough lazy attitudes and liars


Hate to see you go before I even get back there!...But, very well understand, as That is the One thing I struggle with, besides the need for a lot of sunshine! When we move back, our child will be 2 yrs old and I truly worry about the education piece and His future. Although expensive, I can probably afford the premier international school in Manila, But that means I then have to live where I Don't want to live, vice further down south of Manila or even over in Subic. Decisions, Decisions. Then again, living in U.S. where I'd want to live if here ain't cheap either. Gotta figure that piece out and whether to have a main home in say Subic, Tagaytay, Cavite, Laguna, etc, plus a studio on 1BR condo closer in for school purposes. Doggone lot of money to do Both! ...but I don't want to be dreaming for 18 more yrs about moving to the PI when I'm 73 by then! Anyway, wish you the best in your decision; I've run across a few who did exactly what you are contemplating for education reasons. Good luck.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Same thing came up on another forum. 

The common answer was that it's up to the family to raise the child with the proper morals and desire to learn and succeed, and not the school. If the parents allow the school system and society at large to do it, then they have abdicated_ their _responsibility of raising their child to society. No matter where you go, this will happen.

When I worked EMS in the ghetto, I used to see this end result multiple times every day.

Don't let them dictate to you how to raise your child. Don't give up yet.


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

the Phils is great but it is best of all in a short sharp burst and the bursts get better when you gradually more and more, get to know the country. 

on no account would I want to live there full time. I'd lose control, and my brain would get even more mushier, than it is.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Asawa and i are thinking of leaving philippines for our kids sake. I have better aspirations for my kids than to grow up poorly educated with lazy attitudes around them. As far as im concerned the world has enough lazy attitudes and liars


No matter what you have to put your kids first. If you think the local surroundings aren't having a good effect on your kids, then you're probably right, and that probably goes double if you've got girls. Would moving to a different area help?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

cream said:


> the Phils is great but it is best of all in a short sharp burst and the bursts get better when you gradually more and more, get to know the country.
> 
> on no account would I want to live there full time. I'd lose control, and my brain would get even more mushier, than it is.


I'll admit there's times it's more my favorite place to be when I'm not there than when I am there if that makes sense LOL


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I'll admit there's times it's more my favorite place to be when I'm not there than when I,,so am there if that makes sense LOL


Phils is great for us retirees but yes,,no future for my kids so we will give it a test run next summer


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Not to rain on your parade but keep in mind that the education system in the US seems to be going downhill too. Seems as if the Feds are trying to take control of all the School Districts and reduce them to a lower level of standards. Just my observation over the last 20 to 40 years. My youngest graduated in 1980, so I have had very little to do with the educational system since then.

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> Not to rain on your parade but keep in mind that the education system in the US seems to be going downhill too. Seems as if the Feds are trying to take control of all the School Districts and reduce them to a lower level of standards. Just my observation over the last 20 to 40 years. My youngest graduated in 1980, so I have had very little to do with the educational system since then.
> 
> Fred


Its still many yrs ahead of phils schools,hands down. The us can offer opportunities for my wife and kids far greater than philippines ever could. Plus we own a fantastic small acreage in us. So when this leukemia gets me they are ok


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cream said:


> obviously she is the one that has been nagging you.
> 
> if it was just you, in the Philippines you would not be thinking of going back. *<Snip>*


Wrong!!!!! She prefers to stay but she knows better for our kids. My wife is from hard working farmers...BIG RICE VEGGIE and stock. 10 kids 10 college grads done by her parents. Im blessed. We all survived typhoon yolanda together in tanauan leyte worse hit area in phils.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> Wrong!!!!! She prefers to stay but she knows better for our kids. My wife is from hard working farmers...BIG RICE VEGGIE and stock. 10 kids 10 college grads done by her parents. Im blessed. We all survived typhoon yolanda together in tanauan leyte worse hit area in phils.


Well, the way I see it is that the children only have one chance to develop an educational guideline that will serve them for the rest of their lives. Financial matters often come and go but we have to be capable of taking advantage of them when they present themselves.

The Philippines will still be there when the kids go off to college. At least i hope they are, my youngest two are 8 and 14 so i still have a few more years to wait before I can full time it.

Good luck in your journey and try to remember that it isn't always the destination that makes a great trip, it's often times the ride.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Well, the way I see it is that the children only have one chance to develop an educational guideline that will serve them for the rest of their lives. Financial matters often come and go but we have to be capable of taking advantage of them when they present themselves.
> 
> The Philippines will still be there when the kids go off to college. At least i hope they are, my youngest two are 8 and 14 so i still have a few more years to wait before I can full time it.
> 
> Good luck in your journey and try to remember that it isn't always the destination that makes a great trip, it's often times the ride.


Well said...tama ka..ur right


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Have you thought about home schooling? It takes a lot of time and effort but if you are retired, why not? There are lots of states offering home schooling and I believe that you could do it all the way to getting a GED (High School Diploma equivalent). This way you get your kid educated properly and also prepare them for a decent University in the U.S.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Government Job*



lefties43332 said:


> Phils is great for us retirees but yes,,no future for my kids so we will give it a test run next summer


I tell my son to prepare for work at the LTO office or some other government institution, there's money to be made.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Best of luck Lefties. Sounds like you've been to hell and back in more ways than one, yet survived them all. You are, for sure, a survivor. Take care. Wishing you "Fair Winds and Following Seas". As the mates say, the only easy day was yesterday.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I tell my son to prepare for work at the LTO office or some other government institution, there's money to be made.


Do you have relations already work there as that's the only way they'll get in. Anyway the LTO doesn't pay $150k-200k per year.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

If you and your wife and kids go to the USA there is only one choice about education for kids, that is Parochial Schools. The teachers are considered to be the best, they are tough, only accept the best from their students and students who graduate from a College Prep school will go to college and be a good student. You may be on a waiting list to get into the school but it is far better than public schools.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> Best of luck Lefties. Sounds like you've been to hell and back in more ways than one, yet survived them all. You are, for sure, a survivor. Take care. Wishing you "Fair Winds and Following Seas". As the mates say, the only easy day was yesterday.


Just mulling it over you know,,yup always been a survivor until im not. Thanks so much.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Have you thought about home schooling? It takes a lot of time and effort but if you are retired, why not? There are lots of states offering home schooling and I believe that you could do it all the way to getting a GED (High School Diploma equivalent). This way you get your kid educated properly and also prepare them for a decent University in the U.S.


Yes jon i surely have,its a thought. But this is all malaayo ang isip nako.... far away thought now for me (if i said it right)just thinking of my kids future.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Yes jon i surely have,its a thought. But this is all malaayo ang isip nako.... far away thought now for me (if i said it right)just thinking of my kids future.


I also like my kids to speak english without filipino accent..hard to accomplish in philippines although my friend jessica who works in baretto vfw does well


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Lefties...it has certainly been a pleasure exchanging ideas and comments with you here in this Forum. Whatever you and your family decide to do...BEST of WISHES on a bright and prosperous future! Your insight and comments will be missed. Perhaps if you do go...you will still grace us with your presence every now and then.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Lefties...it has certainly been a pleasure exchanging ideas and comments with you here in this Forum. Whatever you and your family decide to do...BEST of WISHES on a bright and prosperous future! Your insight and comments will be missed. Perhaps if you do go...you will still grace us with your presence every now and then.


I think u mean plague you with my presence....hehe


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Lefties - Let me start by saying I think it's great you're putting your kid's education above all else. My wife and I raised our kids here in the states and our youngest will graduate from high school this year. We've been fortunate to have been able to keep our kids away from drugs and most bad influences and they're doing great and making us proud. I've seen many other parents lose their kids to peer pressure and western cultural influences that seem to focus on the here and now and whatever makes you feel good. Many seem to have no real sense of community and don't take advantage or appreciate the opportunities they have. I'm only bringing this up so you'll keep in mind the influences your kids will be exposed to by moving. You certainly sound like the type of parent who has considered the pro's and con's so I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you and your family. If you do move back to the western world I'd just suggest you stay really involved and try to make your home the place your kids and their friends like to hang out. That way you can monitor and stay part of their life as much as possible. Best of luck to you and your family and thank you for all the input you've posted here.


----------



## Rich S (Mar 21, 2011)

*School possibilities*

You might read about these schools and see if their education philosophy agrees with yours.

www Montessori edu

There is 1 in Phil.

The Laren School, an Alternative Elementary School, Inc.

Units 312-315 La Iuerza Plaza I
2241 Chino Roces Avenue
Makati City, 1231
Philippines
Administrator: Amanda Y. Lim
Email: larenschool at gmail
Phone: 632-893-7046
Level(s): 3-6, 6-9, 9-12, 12-15, High School
Private School 

I know this is close to Manila, but you can also become certified to teach and form a school yourself if you can find a good teacher and admin person.

Montessori has a good reputation in education and my daughter ended up being certified and now works in a school in Illinois due to the limits of traditional public and private schools.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rich S said:


> You might read about these schools and see if their education philosophy agrees with yours.
> 
> www Montessori edu
> 
> ...


My kids will be educated in USA . no way in Philippines. Absolutely not.!!!!grooming for military career.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

what ever you decide..best of luck and semper fi


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> just thinking of my kids future.




I just think it is awesome how much you value your kids and are willing to alter your life and lifestyle for the sake of your children. Typically in this day and age, so many parents don't give their kids a fighting chance at a good future. Your children are blessed to have such a caring and focused father.


----------



## Dave Starr (Nov 29, 2013)

I can fully understand your concerns, but I have to echo what many have said before ... before you make a change, better think hard about where you feel would be a "better" environment for your children.

Certainly NOT in the US public school system. The lowest common denominator brought now even lower when possible.

I see plenty of children of friends here in the Philippines, plus a number of my nieces and nephews doing very well in the Philippines. In fact one just left last night on a business trip to the USA ... her third consult with a client there . who flies her to the US in order to help them build and modernize their sales and marketing business division. And this was a girl who got her degree in nursing here n the Phils ... passed her exams, and then decided not to make a career out of emptying bedpans.

Your children's environment, goals and attitude toward life are YOURS to control, not the school system or the country in which you live. Work at it like it was a salaried job, because it is the most important job you'll ever have. Or so Dave opines.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Dave Starr said:


> I can fully understand your concerns, but I have to echo what many have said before ... before you make a change, better think hard about where you feel would be a "better" environment for your children.
> 
> Certainly NOT in the US public school system. The lowest common denominator brought now even lower when possible.
> 
> ...


And I WILL be the one to direct it. USA all the way


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> My kids will be educated in USA . no way in Philippines. Absolutely not.!!!!grooming for military career.


It seems you have already made a decision.
Best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> It seems you have already made a decision.
> Best of luck to you and yours.


I have. 7 marines and an air force pilot in my family. I won't falter.


----------



## Rich S (Mar 21, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> My kids will be educated in USA . no way in Philippines. Absolutely not.!!!!grooming for military career.


You still might want to look into Montessori schools.
There are 4000+ in the US including 200 public.

Montessori graduates do better in life and their standards are similar to what works well for the military minded and usually ends at 12 to begin going to other schools for the transition to adulthood.

Self discipline, concentration, obedience, morality, etc are common to both.

You could stay in Phil now and go elsewhere later. Just trying to give you options.

Where kids are educated is less important than how.
Most US schools don't teach life skills and the ability to learn anymore which is needed now more than ever as technology changes at incredible speeds.
They spoon feed "facts", and political philosophies, twisted by whomever was/is in power at the time.

My daughters keep me up to date, and they both deplore public schools and home school or have their children in private schools.

As Einstein said" The only source of knowledge is experience.
Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
And my favorite,
Any man who can drive safely while kissing a pretty girl is simply not giving the kiss the attention it deserves.

I've lived in 8 countries, including the US and Phil, and each country has/had something to offer and not like.
Where I live now the public schools at the lower levels are poor, but the university graduates, especially in the healing arts, are better than the US due to compassion, caring, morals and open minds.

Those aspects of the culture here are much superior to the US. Some other aspects drive me hazy. 
No place is perfect, but how and where you were raised defines how you look at things. 
I have a little wider viewpoint having worked and lived in a total of 36 countries.
The vast majority of people here who have worked in the US complain about the lack of freedom there and never want to go back. Different perspective. I see the good and bad about the US and other countries, many better, some worse.

Do you respect the people responsible for the recent US/worldwide depression and bailouts of corrupt financial institutions, most who were educated in US schools and culture

They knew things were collapsing but chose to hide the facts.
Nice way of saying lying about what was about to happen.

Morality has declined to almost nonexistent levels in the US in recent years.
As went Rome and the British empire is how the US is going.
Ignore history at your peril.

Good luck :fingerscrossed: whatever you decide and wherever you end up.
You're doing what you believe best for your children and are to be lauded for that.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rich S said:


> You still might want to look into Montessori schools.
> There are 4000+ in the US including 200 public.
> 
> Montessori graduates do better in life and their standards are similar to what works well for the military minded and usually ends at 12 to begin going to other schools for the transition to adulthood.
> ...


I have made my decision. Now I have to get ball rolling. Won't be quick.


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

I think I may be living in one of the best places here in the Philippines, regarding Education
my wifes family ( Sister is a College Teacher ) My wife worked for the Dept Of Agrarian Reform.
Two of her brothers worked for the Dept of Forestry, Another is in Dubai as an Accountant for an Oil
Company. her late brother was a member of the army SAF division.
Also nephews and nieces are all over the world as nurses-mining engineer-Geologist.
After the Wifes Father died her Mother had 7 children to bring up which I must say she did very well
even though my wife tells me stories of only having a tin of sardines and rice divided between 8 of them ! her mother worked from home as a seamstress to earn money.
Times were hard and for a lot of families it still is but when you consider what she did for her family
and how far they have come from living in a wooden Bamboo hut I am proud of her !
As for schooling children you have to pick the right area and the right school . life is what you make it and how you live it.
And as for moving from the Philippines I moved here because I love my wife it was her wish to move back to the Philippines and add a second floor to our home which we have done.
Ok We have no children of our own so my opinion may differ from those that do have children
but there is no way I will ever leave the Philippines ( we already have our Burial plots ! )
I love the country and the laid back way of life , Remember Folks life is what you make it !


----------



## Rich S (Mar 21, 2011)

I loved Phil, except for the humidity. Had to leave because of that.

"Remember Folks life is what you make it ! " But it helps to have the chances and tools to do so. Unusual persistence is what a person needs.

OR "There's more than one way to skin a cat" I love language.

*<Snip>*


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

I do think that education from the parents is way more important than schools, they won't make the most important decisions based on the school they attended I think that being able to motivate your children to learn and to have passions is the key.

I would like my children to be entrepreneurs and I'm pretty sure that one or two decades down the line there will be more opportunities in Asia than in Western countries.


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

Phils Education: It depends on where you are and if you use public or a better private school system in the Philippines. In some rural or provincial areas - it is not uncommon for teachers to buy their credentials. So they are very ill prepared to do a good job. More urban areas - particularly Manila and Baguio City will have better schools (Manila can be quite variable) so even Public Schools should have some fairly qualified teachers - but with classrooms of 50 or 60 students - what can you expect? 

Private schools will cost in the 30k an up range - plus various expenses that are commonly paid for in other parts of the world but not in Phil. I have a sister-in-law that graduated from a province school that can barely get 3 words of English out even though they supposedly taught a number of subjects in English. I have a second sister-in-law that went to a better public school in Baguio and she converses with expats all the time - gets stymied by vocabulary occasionally but has no problem getting along conversationally. 

Check their text books, labs, and infrastructure - you will be amazed at the difference between various schools. And you will quickly start to identify which schools will give them at least the semblance of a real education. 

Even though I'm not Catholic, I chose a Catholic high school for the youngest sister-in-law because it had a computer lab, science lab, and qualified teachers that actually passed their certification. Price was not too bad and she comes home with real homework.


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

30K Pesos per month?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

dalamar said:


> 30K Pesos per month?


Yea...some more


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

No - sorry - 30k pesos a year. Some of the better schools are 40k here. Still get killed with the "need a bit of money for this project or that event" but where I am, 27k to 35k are pretty standard fee for a private high school. 

As long as you stay involved, motivate the child, and provide more educational experiences via home and on-line, you should be able to come up with a pretty good outcome.


Note: Better International schools can be the 30k a month number - but they have a very rich clientele that often bully other students that are not "rich enough". I would not send my family to one even if I could afford it.


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

30K PHP per year is pretty good, even 200K per year is reasonable... but something like 400-600K that I've seen seems to me over the top.

My wife told me the same thing, it is not worth it to send the children to a very expensive school as the kids there are too snobbish and we don't want to have such an influence in our children.

I think that a good local private school + some online + private tuition looks like a great idea.


----------



## boracaypat (Feb 4, 2013)

hello to all, 
we're planning on moving to the Phils for the exact same reason Lefties is leaving. we're in upstate NY, and my son is in 7th grade. Trying to find a really good high school over here that is geared to STEM / science is not that easy, without getting all of the other stuff that comes with it... 
our plan is high school in laguna, cavite, or batangas at one of the good science schools, and then get our son through his masters in the Phils before he has to decide where he wants to live and work. But if we don't move before high school, we figure there's no chance of getting him to move before he's done with college, so it's now (2016-- when i retire) or maybe never. 
the states since obama hasn't been all that great, in case you've missed the last 5 years living abroad, but it's gotten more and more expensive, including education. google 'best science high schools philippines' and there's plenty of choices. consider that if you are back in the states, your kid will possibly be 100 or 200k$ in debt before he or she has a degree that will get them a decent job. that same degree or degrees in the Phils you can pay out of pocket sending your kids to the country's best! that appeals to me. 
i just don't want to delay retiring until he's out of college, because these winters here are killing me. i know there's a lot of sub-standard schools but there's aLso some great ones. what i'd love to see is some more advice on which schools anywhere in the Phils lived up to or exceeded your expectations. and i hope i get a chance to meet each and every one of you all writing in, cuz i brew some really good homebrew and i'll have some cold ones waiting for you.


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

boracaypat, I take it you have lived here? The schools here are NOT the equivalent of a good middle class public school in the USA, though I understand there are a lot of other things in the mix than just academics and infrastructure. Note that when I discuss costs of school, I am talking about a Filipino kid. If your kid is not Filipino, stand by, I'm guessing they will find a fair chunk of charges to add to your tuition. 

Do not believe what the schools put on their internet websites. Top end universities are good here - but most are more like so-so community colleges. While I have not attended school here I have friends that have. They came away with good educations but mostly because they were self-motivators. If they had simply done what the instructors had assigned - they would be poorly equipped to deal with work in the real world. 

And my wife is just finishing her masters degree at a fairly decent school. It was a lot of work, but it is not quite the equivalent of a US masters. But it is not a "print your certificate" school by any means. Lot of course work, exams and a comprehensive exam - then a full on thesis. 

You need to spend a year here before you decide this is the life choice for your kid. A year and reevaluate the path. If your kid knew how popular he will be, talking him into coming here would be a snap. Keeping him out of trouble will be the challenge cause the girls will have their sights set on him I can guarantee you.


----------



## boracaypat (Feb 4, 2013)

no Tatoosh, 
I've spent a grand total of about a year and a half there on month long vacations. My wife is from Mindanao with a masters and her family are all educators. she's been here 17 years. I'm reading some nice things about the National Science High Schools, and some of the private and catholic high schools, but I'm still very much sorting things out. I looked at Brent and Beacon (online), but I'm not all that impressed. What I want is a high school with fairly up to date technology, (which leaves most of them out--but not all) and a strong emphasis on math and science, with normal kids who are at the top 10% of their grade school classes. Frankly, I'd live almost anywhere in the country. I've been to most of the provinces, excluding Mindanao--only 5 or 6 provinces there, so I've looked around. Dumaguete or Cebu or Davao wouldn't faze me, but it's a quality of life decision. I don't want too urban a location. 
And to the other comment about home schooling--- we did home school for 4 years, and i had a lot of success with that. but it is very isolating, and kids need to be around other kids. if you have several kids they won't be so isolated, but only children find it isolating.
Benguet i see? Nice place. I hiked around some up there and I can see why you like it.


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

If her family is educated then that is a running start, for sure. Brent is one of the schools I was referring to in terms of turning out snobs that enjoy bullying others. I wouldn't send a kid there is they were paying me. 

National Science High sounds good and hopefully is better run than most of the public high schools. The Catholic schools in particular tend to be a bit more authoritarian about behavior. Something I might have resisted before but something I appreciate now. Not that I want kids that stay within the lines all the time, but I do want them to respect others. 

I agree that home schooling can be isolating. My comments about more input at home was to supplement the school and fill in gaps where the school may be lacking. Kids need interaction with peers to help them develop and prepare them for the big world. 

Good luck on finding the right fit. I hope that works out. Our plan is the good Catholic school until we go back to the States for a few years. Then she'll have to deal with a US high school. College will be back in the Philippines if she follows our guidance but we all know how well laid plans oft go astray.


----------

